# Canelo vs GGG 2 OFFICIAL May 5th in Las Vegas



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bd1NERwFywo/


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

It's at the new Tottenham Stadium


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent news.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome news, loved the first fight. Thought GGG was a clear winner and dominated most of the fight of the jab but Canelo still impressed me, he started well, landed nice counters but seemed a bit flumoxed for the middle secrions of the fight (4-9, more so from 5 onwards) but did find away back the latter rounds.

Be interesting to see their tactics in a second. GGG started slow, a bit too cautious trying to feel Alvarez out, aid expect them to start faster this time knowing whats in front of them and that any close rounds are going to the other camp. 

Alvarez needs to work on fighting for twelve rounds as he gives rounds away with inactivity, they also need to devise a plan to combat the jab and staying off the ropes for periods where Golovkin can just pick up points by throwing at him unanswered for a lot of rallies. 

I though Alvarez worked better when he was on the move then coming in for counters, when he sits on the ropes he is playing into Golovkins strategy. Vice Versa Golovkin needs to throw more than just the jab, its an effective weapon to get Canelo backed onto the ropes but I felt he was over cautious in trying to break him down once he got him there at times. He can take Canelos punches (and vice versa) so I hope both are a bit more adventurous earlier in the fight and try a bit harder to win clearer rounds rather than trying to edge the other out.

Cant wait.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd expect GGG to win this time if he fights smarter. He didn't adjust at all in the first fight, showed poor ring IQ to just keep coming with the same attacks against a fighter of Canelo's defensive skills and countering abilities.

I would favour Canelo as he showed the ability to outbox GGG but he just has horrendous stamina engrained in him through the way he trains and I can't see him changing that.

It was a very close fight first time round and I think it'll be easier for Golovkin to improve his game plan than it will be for Canelo to improve his stamina enough to outbox a fighter with Golovkins pressure over 12.

Close decision GGG if he fights smarter.

Wide decision Canelo if he improves his stamina significantly.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

It'll be in the T-Mobile stadium in Vegas or the AT&T stadium in Texas right? I can't imagine it'll be in MSG which is apparently one of the potential options.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> It'll be in the T-Mobile stadium in Vegas or the AT&T stadium in Texas right? I can't imagine it'll be in MSG which is apparently one of the potential options.


I'd have to imagine Vegas.. But not booking a flight on the off chance it's not ha.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

It'll go to Vegas again. The casinos will put up too much $$$$


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

If GGG closes the ring off and goes to the body more I favor him. If Canelo sticks and moves while finishing most rounds strong I'd favor him. Only good news if this fight does happen this year props to both again if so.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golovkin didnt dominate :lol: Thats insane talk and I'm a huge Golo man


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Golovkin didnt dominate :lol: Thats insane talk and I'm a huge Golo man


This. It's becoming one of those myths that fans swear by. The fight was highly competitive and I personally didn't think the draw was a bad result. Byrd's scorecard was shit and the fallout from that is putting the idea in some fans heads that he punched Canelo all around the the ring for the fight. I've absolutely no problem with people thinking GGG won but my fuckin hole did he dominate that fight.

This is a brilliant match up and again it's hard to pick a winner. I'd make Canelo a very slight favourite here. To me if anyone is going to improve from the first fight it's going to be him.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

First fight was super close, this a great match up. GGG needs to really bang the body and cut off the ring, if he does he has a good chance.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG is coming to this fight ready for 15. He will be throwing all night long and targeting the body.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's Official!!!!

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-vs-golovkin-rematch-finalized-5-hbo-ppv--124754


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Viva Canelo!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Golden Boy has it on their FB with the tagline "This time they won't leave it up to the judges"


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank fuck for that. It's refreshing to see stars of the sport taking meaningful fights at meaningful times and not fucking about for years.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Let me guess...some idiots thought it wasn't going to happen again lol?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Let me guess...some idiots thought it wasn't going to happen again lol?


@Drunkenboat


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Good shit.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice, but looking ahead what does the future of this division look like


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958086594157842439


----------



## Ricky4271991 (Jul 24, 2017)

WAR GOLOVKIN


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Nice, but looking ahead what does the future of this division look like


It looks like Jermall Charlo. :bbb


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets do this bitches...

No judges needed this time, lets go for broke GGG, pummel or get pummeled.

GGG showed too much respect for Canelo, likewise for Canelo.. this time they will adjust and give us the fireworks we need.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Canelo rolled up to sign the contract ready to intimidate with sick Benz and armored personnel.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-i-convincing-win-throw-more-shots-ggg--124996

*Canelo: I Need Convincing Win - Must Throw More Shots at GGG!*

By Miguel Rivera

Mexican superstar Saul "Canelo" Alvarez (49-1-2, 34 KOs) is looking to leave zero doubt on May 5th, when he challenges IBF, IBO, WBA, WBC middleweight champion Gennady Golovkin (37-0, 33 KOs) in a highly anticipated rematch.

They met last September, at the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas - and the contest ended in a controversial twelve round split draw.

One judge saw it 114-114, while another had it 115-113 for Golovkin and a highly criticized score of 118-110 for Canelo.










Canelo believes that one thing was missing from the last fight, he needed to throw more punches.

He felt that he did enough to win, but he wants to make this victory very clear by being far more aggressive in the contest.

"I've watched it like 10 times, I think I had a good fight. I won the fight by two points. I think that, in order to be more convincing, I just have to throw more punches and nothing else. We are analyzing the idea of training in the mountains of Colorado, to be at a high elevation to gain more conditioning," Canelo said.

"We are looking for a convincing victory. That's why we're going this time and we're going to prepare for a more active fight. I will give the best of myself in training so that the fight is easier.

If Canelo wins the fight, the Mexican star believes there is a good chance of facing Golovkin for a third time.

In a recent interview, Canelo's promoter, Oscar De La Hoya of Golden Boy Promotions, said a trilogy bout was a sure thing for the future.

"It may be, I think there is a high percentage that there may be a third fight. Let's see how the second one develops. In the first one, there was a lot of talk about the rematch, and it ended up being something that was done. Let's hope that it's a great fight and that the public will enjoy it," Canelo said.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-i-convincing-win-throw-more-shots-ggg--124996
> 
> *Canelo: I Need Convincing Win - Must Throw More Shots at GGG!*
> 
> ...


fuck this piece of shit journalist "Miguel Rivera" for even acknowledging the IBO strap. And a third fight? SMH these boys bout to get paid.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/canelo-i-convincing-win-throw-more-shots-ggg--124996
> 
> *Canelo: I Need Convincing Win - Must Throw More Shots at GGG!*
> 
> ...


He could've edged fight one if he had been busier imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> fuck this piece of shit journalist "Miguel Rivera" for even acknowledging the IBO strap. And a third fight? SMH these boys bout to get paid.


I was speaking about this with my homeboy the other day, but GGG may be the easiest fight for Canelo at 160 among the elites. Idk how he walks down Jacobs and Saunders. Then Jermall Charlo should be easier, but that's not an easy fight either.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I was speaking about this with my homeboy the other day, but GGG may be the easiest fight for Canelo at 160 among the elites. Idk how he walks down Jacobs and Saunders. Then Jermall Charlo should be easier, but that's not an easy fight either.


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> :lol:


Yeah it's pretty interesting to think about it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah it's pretty interesting to think about it.


You've seen Saunders once you casual

It's hilarious how threatened team slick, black and retarded and the Mexicans are by the Eastern Euros taking over boxing


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was speaking about this with my homeboy the other day, but GGG may be the easiest fight for Canelo at 160 among the elites. Idk how he walks down Jacobs and Saunders. Then Jermall Charlo should be easier, but that's not an easy fight either.


You think he beats Julian Williams?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> You've seen Saunders once you casual
> 
> It's hilarious how threatened team slick, black and retarded and the Mexicans are by the Eastern Euros taking over boxing


Saunders is white and slick. Idk why you intend on bringing up race anytime you get. Well I do know why, but you should seek help.

And Canelo is in my top 5 favorite fighters.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

People excited (and rightly so) about the 3rd and 4th (if that) best middleweights fighting again...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> You think he beats Julian Williams?


I'd love to see that fight. There'd be a lot fo skill on display with defense and counterpunching like Williams/Charlo. I think Canelo would win by KO also however


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was speaking about this with my homeboy the other day, but GGG may be the easiest fight for Canelo at 160 among the elites. Idk how he walks down Jacobs and Saunders. Then Jermall Charlo should be easier, but that's not an easy fight either.


Canelo outboxes both of them... canelo is not a walk you down type of fighter, he is a boxer puncher through and through. Can be defensive and offensive and go for the kill when it's presented. Lara walk down was a special circumstance as Canelo was tired of all the crap they were saying and was there to prove a point.

Come on bball...

here is some good discussion to wet your beak.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo outboxes both of them... canelo is not a walk you down type of fighter, he is a boxer puncher through and through. Can be defensive and offensive and go for the kill when it's presented. Lara walk down was a special circumstance as Canelo was tired of all the crap they were saying and was there to prove a point.
> 
> Come on bball...
> 
> here is some good discussion to wet your beak.


Can't really remember but I had Lara winning a close fight there


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Can't really remember but I had Lara winning a close fight there


Good for you.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Good for you.


"Walk Down" he says....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo outboxes both of them... canelo is not a walk you down type of fighter, he is a boxer puncher through and through. Can be defensive and offensive and go for the kill when it's presented. Lara walk down was a special circumstance as Canelo was tired of all the crap they were saying and was there to prove a point.
> 
> Come on bball...
> 
> here is some good discussion to wet your beak.


I hope. I'd hate to see Canelo lose to a lame like Saunders. Jacobs is so damn big though and can switch southpaw and move. So that makes that matchup so tough.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1794218777264775


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Am I the only one that is not excited for this fight at all? Its just GGG doesn't have the power to hurt Canelo anymore and doesn't have the speed to catch him with too many power shots and Canelo can't hurt GGG because of his granite chin but Canelo doesn't have the workrate to keep up with GGG's jabs

If Canelo could suddenly fix his workrate or GGG could finally get his speed back from a few years ago a beatdown could happen either way but they will just end up cancelling eachother out for the most part, bit of a dramatic post but id rather see GGG vs Saunders & Canelo vs Jacobs


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Am I the only one that is not excited for this fight at all? Its just GGG doesn't have the power to hurt Canelo anymore and doesn't have the speed to catch him with too many power shots and Canelo can't hurt GGG because of his granite chin but Canelo doesn't have the workrate to keep up with GGG's jabs
> 
> If Canelo could suddenly fix his workrate or GGG could finally get his speed back from a few years ago a beatdown could happen either way but they will just end up cancelling eachother out for the most part, bit of a dramatic post but id rather see GGG vs Saunders & Canelo vs Jacobs


I hear you but there's a gravitas to the fight that will make it a big event, and that's always a positive for the sport. I think Golovkin may not be as far gone as you think he is, the question to me being whether he's willing to take some snappy combos in order to apply more pressure and try to badly hurt or stop Canelo. I thought he was perhaps a bit overly respectful in the first matchup, but that's denying Canelo the credit he deserves and a bit too easy for me to say, anyway. ...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1794218777264775


Thanks hook, I'll update the title.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Am I the only one that is not excited for this fight at all? Its just GGG doesn't have the power to hurt Canelo anymore and doesn't have the speed to catch him with too many power shots and Canelo can't hurt GGG because of his granite chin but Canelo doesn't have the workrate to keep up with GGG's jabs
> 
> If Canelo could suddenly fix his workrate or GGG could finally get his speed back from a few years ago a beatdown could happen either way but they will just end up cancelling eachother out for the most part, bit of a dramatic post but id rather see GGG vs Saunders & Canelo vs Jacobs


I don't think GGG is lacking in power at all, the thing is thats its not easy to walk Canelo down to land hard power shots. We'll have to see what adjustments Gennady and Abel make to be more effective.

Also Canelo's team knows his work rate is a big problem, he'll be training at a high altitude in Colorado in an attempt to fix this.

Both guys have their work cut out for them, I can't wait to find out how they make adjustments and who benefits the most.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think GGG is lacking in power at all, the thing is thats its not easy to walk Canelo down to land hard power shots. We'll have to see what adjustments Gennady and Abel make to be more effective.
> 
> Also Canelo's team knows his work rate is a big problem, he'll be training at a high altitude in Colorado in an attempt to fix this.
> 
> Both guys have their work cut out for them, I can't wait to find out how they make adjustments and who benefits the most.


True, its just I feel like if Canelo went for broke for 6 rounds if he managed to cut GGG or damage his face it might work, or if GGG made it a brawl like the Brook fight Canelo could gas, obviously they are both world class so they wont risk it but it will probably go exactly the same as the first


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Am I the only one that is not excited for this fight at all?


Yeah you would have to be the only one not excited for this rematch!


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Lampley said:


> I hear you but there's a gravitas to the fight that will make it a big event, and that's always a positive for the sport. I think Golovkin may not be as far gone as you think he is, the question to me being whether he's willing to take some snappy combos in order to apply more pressure and try to badly hurt or stop Canelo. I thought he was perhaps a bit overly respectful in the first matchup, but that's denying Canelo the credit he deserves and a bit too easy for me to say, anyway. ...


I think he could have gone for it more but he could have played into getting countered more.
I think he rightly felt he was winning rounds and probably thought he would get to Canelo eventually. But even if he didn't he'll have felt he was putting enough rounds in the bank to win it


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Davie said:


> I think he could have gone for it more but he could have played into getting countered more.
> *I think he rightly felt he was winning rounds and probably thought he would get to Canelo eventually. But even if he didn't he'll have felt he was putting enough rounds in the bank to win it*


You think so? I picked GGG to win the first fight but I don't think you can name 8 clear without a shadow of a doubt rounds for GGG in that fight. Add the fact that he was fighting the cash cow of boxing and I think he'd have to be crazy to think that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1794218777264775


I could afford that $300 ticket :think1


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I could afford that $300 ticket :think1


I was thinking the same... But fucking TDE is having a concert here that same day... Then there's Spence in June, better seats should be far cheaper than $300. Think I might keep off my phone on May 5th so I can see the concert, watch the fight Sunday morning and possibly see Spence live in June.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I was thinking the same... But fucking TDE is having a concert here that same day... Then there's Spence in June, better seats should be far cheaper than $300. Think I might keep off my phone on May 5th so I can see the concert, watch the fight Sunday morning and possibly see Spence live in June.


Damn that is a better plan. May was already going to be kinda busy for me anyways with traveling


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damn that is a better plan. May was already going to be kinda busy for me anyways with traveling


I still want to get to a Canelo fight in Vegas, and GGG will probably be the best fight for the rest of his career.. I don't think this year will work though unfortunately.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Am I the only one that is not excited for this fight at all? Its just GGG doesn't have the power to hurt Canelo anymore and doesn't have the speed to catch him with too many power shots and Canelo can't hurt GGG because of his granite chin but Canelo doesn't have the workrate to keep up with GGG's jabs
> 
> If Canelo could suddenly fix his workrate or GGG could finally get his speed back from a few years ago a beatdown could happen either way but they will just end up cancelling eachother out for the most part, bit of a dramatic post but id rather see GGG vs Saunders & Canelo vs Jacobs


I'm not nearly as excited about the rematch as I was for the first fight. I think we're going to see a very similar fight, perhaps even a little slower paced as GGG is wary of hard counters.

Hopefully I'm wrong.

I would prefer a Jacobs/Canelo fight. I really like the way those two match up on paper.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

i think canelo is trolling abel sanchez with all this KO talk to make sure they don't try to adjust to another slick display from canelo and prepare for a come forward slugger, then canelo just repeats his fight and ups the work rate for an easy clear win.

Either way they won't be able to come with anything new unless GGG goes for broke and prays it gets him the win, if he shows the same respect Canelo takes the win. If he goes for broke Canelo can KO him but so can GGG.

I think it depends what GGG shows up that will determine outcome, canelo and his boxing skills are so high level he can repeat the same fight on auto pilot.. canelo is not easily outboxed GGG must bring the pain or canelo boxes his way to another close win (i had canelo winning a close fight) or clear win if the wort rate can be increased specially with his high altitude training.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Am I the only one that is not excited for this fight at all? Its just GGG doesn't have the power to hurt Canelo anymore and doesn't have the speed to catch him with too many power shots and Canelo can't hurt GGG because of his granite chin but Canelo doesn't have the workrate to keep up with GGG's jabs
> 
> If Canelo could suddenly fix his workrate or GGG could finally get his speed back from a few years ago a beatdown could happen either way but they will just end up cancelling eachother out for the most part, bit of a dramatic post but id rather see GGG vs Saunders & Canelo vs Jacobs


Mate, this is spastic.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> i think canelo is trolling abel sanchez with all this KO talk to make sure they don't try to adjust to another slick display from canelo and prepare for a come forward slugger, then canelo just repeats his fight and ups the work rate for an easy clear win.
> 
> Either way they won't be able to come with anything new unless GGG goes for broke and prays it gets him the win, if he shows the same respect Canelo takes the win. If he goes for broke Canelo can KO him but so can GGG.
> 
> I think it depends what GGG shows up that will determine outcome, canelo and his boxing skills are so high level he can repeat the same fight on auto pilot.. canelo is not easily outboxed GGG must bring the pain or canelo boxes his way to another close win (i had canelo winning a close fight) or clear win if the wort rate can be increased specially with his high altitude training.


This is also, spastic talk.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm not nearly as excited about the rematch as I was for the first fight. I think we're going to see a very similar fight, perhaps even a little slower paced as GGG is wary of hard counters.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong.
> 
> I would prefer a Jacobs/Canelo fight. I really like the way those two match up on paper.


I think we could definitely see Canelo hold his ground more and GG go to the body more/ genreally cut off the ring better.

Got a feeling these two will always match up well. Neither likes to clinch, neither 'run' even when on back foot. Both are accurate and powerful punchers.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Mate, this is spastic.


GGG's power and speed has declined quite alot whats the problem with that post? Where was Canelo ever hurt he took his best shots


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> GGG's power and speed has declined quite alot whats the problem with that post? Where was Canelo ever hurt he took his best shots


Golovkin scarcely landed a flush head shot all night.

To confidently conclude that GGG is incapable of hurting Canelo based on the events of the first fight is simply ludicrous.

Ludicrous.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Golovkin scarcely landed a flush head shot all night.
> 
> To confidently conclude that GGG is incapable of hurting Canelo based on the events of the first fight is simply ludicrous.
> 
> Ludicrous.


Canelo has a chin on him, luckily. There weren't many body shots landed either by Golo. He can do a lot of things better. Or maybe Canelois just an excellent fighter


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Is this _decline _people now speak of with GGG, wishful thinking from Canelo stans and people who think he's going to win?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Is this _decline _people now speak of with GGG, wishful thinking from Canelo stans and people who think he's going to win?


Yes, basically.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont think GGG has declined that much, hes maybes slowed a little but I thibk in his last few fights hes basically fought at a higher level than previous. And yeah, I include Brook in that as he is a lot faster, technically better and more accurate than a lot of the middleweights GGG fought and hes pretty much the same size as GGG/Canelo etc anyway. 

But yeah peiple make out hes shot because he had a couple of close fights with the two best in the division and a top welterweight based on a) not knocking them all unconscious in three rounds b) because Brook was able to land a couple of flush uppercuts even though they had zero effect and c) because Jacobs and Canelo (ranked between 1-3 in the division depending on your rankings at the time) were able to limit GGGs output simply by being top level boxers. 

Despite thay Jacobs was knocked down and went on the run afterwards, Canelo lost clearly on the majority of peoples cards and most see the fight as a robbery despite it being competitive. Brook got straight beat up and is made to look as though he was unlucky based on one action replay uppercut that didnt even hurt GGG or stop him novibg forward. 

Its a bit farcical tbh. If Canelo wins this ge should get full props and Id like to see a Jacobs rematch as well but most of this people not wanting to give GGG his props for beibg the beat middleweight around today based on shit talking him for the last five years.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> I dont think GGG has declined that much, hes maybes slowed a little but I thibk in his last few fights hes basically fought at a higher level than previous. And yeah, I include Brook in that as he is a lot faster, technically better and more accurate than a lot of the middleweights GGG fought and hes pretty much the same size as GGG/Canelo etc anyway.


I agree with that. He's not the same size as GGG, though. GGG fought two world class opponents back-to-back, Jacobs and Alvarez, in 2017. You ain't gonna be walking through guys like that if you're doing things on the up and up. No Pacquiao...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG lost to Jacobs. Jacobs didn't go on the run


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG lost to Jacobs. Jacobs didn't go on the run


Just checked.

GGG beat Jacobs apparently.

What are your sources?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

people are caught on to what they saw as the fight closed. Canelo had come on and found the strategy to connect on GGG. They both waited too long to really get started and that may happen again this time. the thought that canelo is going to route GGG is laughable to me. GGG was everybody's favorite just a few months ago and now ahead of fighting a guy that many were saying he beat immediately after, people are going the other way. smh...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh literal @Pedderrs ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Just checked.
> 
> GGG beat Jacobs apparently.
> 
> What are your sources?


That fight was so funny. HBO's team was scoring the fight and Kellerman proudly stated that the winner of the 12th round wins the fight. Jacobs then goes on the dominate the 12th round, but they still scored it to GGG. Same type of manipulation they like to use in other fights. I form my own opinion.

Just like how Canelo vs GGG was some type of robbery. It was a close fight. GGG didn't look like he was in Canelo's class the first 3 rounds. Then Canelo won at least 2 of the last 3 and arguably the all 3 of those rounds. Then some of those mid rounds were close. I personally gave Canelo 1-3, 2 of the last 3 and the 6th round I think it was.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That fight was so funny. HBO's team was scoring the fight and Kellerman proudly stated that the winner of the 12th round wins the fight. Jacobs then goes on the dominate the 12th round, but they still scored it to GGG. Same type of manipulation they like to use in other fights. I form my own opinion.
> 
> Just like how Canelo vs GGG was some type of robbery. It was a close fight. GGG didn't look like he was in Canelo's class the first 3 rounds. Then Canelo won at least 2 of the last 3 and arguably the all 3 of those rounds. Then some of those mid rounds were close. I personally gave Canelo 1-3, 2 of the last 3 and the 6th round I think it was.


JacobsJnever dominated the 12th round, itiwas a fairly close fight throughout. The only real round that was massively clear was with the knockdown and Jacobs went on the run after that and barely exchanged onwards. He did some good countering though and made it difficult for GGG to close him down. Fight that could be scored either way but not a chance you can say Jacobs won outright.

Most sites I saw had Golovkin edging it and the people who had Jacobs had him by one round.

Canelo pretty much lost 4-9 clearly and then the rest of the rounds were competitive. It was a close competitive fight but youyhave to give Canelo every benefit of the doubt to score a draw and about 90% of scores plus had GGG winning whereas the Jacobs fight was closely split between fans and journalists.

Your juat letting your hatred of GGG effect your logic.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chatty said:


> The only real round that was massively clear was with the knockdown and Jacobs went on the run after that and barely exchanged onwards


huh?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> JacobsJnever dominated the 12th round, itiwas a fairly close fight throughout. The only real round that was massively clear was with the knockdown and Jacobs went on the run after that and barely exchanged onwards. He did some good countering though and made it difficult for GGG to close him down. Fight that could be scored either way but not a chance you can say Jacobs won outright.
> 
> Most sites I saw had Golovkin edging it and the people who had Jacobs had him by one round.
> 
> ...


What were the press scores for GGG Canelo one? I picked G to win but ended up scoring a draw.

That was hardly a robbery in my opinion.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What were the press scores for GGG Canelo one? I picked G to win but ended up scoring a draw.
> 
> That was hardly a robbery in my opinion.





https://www.boxingforum24.com/threads/ggg-canelo-media-scorecards-compubox.593770/ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What were the press scores for GGG Canelo one? I picked G to win but ended up scoring a draw.
> 
> That was hardly a robbery in my opinion.


https://www.boxingforum24.com/threads/ggg-canelo-media-scorecards-compubox.593770/

Quick search brings an ESB thread upuso dunno how reliable but basically GGG more than 9/10.

Its not that you cant score it a draw for Canelo, its just the vast mojority of press, fans and people in boxing scored it for GGG.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

You're still not going to see GGG go to the body in the rematch, he didn't in the first fight because he'd just be giving Canelo free shots. Golovkin did a very good job of keeping tight and tucked up, he took away a lot of openings for Canelo.

The second he starts committing to a body attack he will start getting ripped with counters. Canelo has that ridiculous muscle memory on the inside, the instant he blocks a body shot, he's read firing off combinations. That's what the majority of his paswork is based off.

I can barely recall him being hit clean with body shots either, Cotto tried and quickly realised it was a pointless effort.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> You're still not going to see GGG go to the body in the rematch, he didn't in the first fight because he'd just be giving Canelo free shots. Golovkin did a very good job of keeping tight and tucked up, he took away a lot of openings for Canelo.
> 
> The second he starts committing to a body attack he will start getting ripped with counters. Canelo has that ridiculous muscle memory on the inside, the instant he blocks a body shot, he's read firing off combinations. That's what the majority of his paswork is based off.
> 
> I can barely recall him being hit clean with body shots either, Cotto tried and quickly realised it was a pointless effort.


Golovkin had success with his right to Canelo's body a few times while he retreated but it wasn't sustained for the reasons you stated.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Golovkin had success with his right to Canelo's body a few times while he retreated but it wasn't sustained for the reasons you stated.


Yeah the straight right to the body is one that he can use more, but in terms of an actual sustained body attack I think he would be wise to avoid it, he is much better suited in this fight to high volume straight punches. It confuses me when I see people say he needs to bang the body more as if that will come with no consequence.

I was impressed with how hard to hit GGG was and I think this was the reason why, he used his range and stayed tucked up a lot more than usual, the gaps for the uppercuts and body shots weren't as readily available as you'd expect them to be. Maybe he will try and work the body more if he thinks that can get him a convincing win or stoppage, but I can only envisage it working against him.

The Liam Smith fight is a good case study for this, although he's not an elite fighter, he's a very tidy and experienced in fighter. Once he started playing that game with Canelo he couldn't keep up and eventually got beaten badly at his own game. Canelo is a better body puncher than he is given credit for, I'm not sure there's anyone on his level in this regards currently. The Cotto fight is another good example, he would throw wide body shots that would be blocked and Canelo dig immediate counters straight back that would go right inbetween the elbows, the same attacks you see him doing in the gym all the time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

JCC SR roasts Abel Sanchez, promising him the worst trainer award :rofl:


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Its gonna be a good fight. Canelo this time will be more aggressive, now he knows he can bang with GGG,he"ll be more confident.
Triple G won't change a bit on his style. 
Although i have to admit i loved the way Canelo fought the first fight.Even if i had GGG winning.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> JCC SR roasts Abel Sanchez, promising him the worst trainer award :rofl:


Real recognize real and Abel is a phony


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> JCC SR roasts Abel Sanchez, promising him the worst trainer award :rofl:





bballchump11 said:


> Real recognize real and Abel is a phony


:lol: He says no such thing.

Y'all need to hit up Tony for some spanish lessons.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :lol: He says no such thing.
> 
> Y'all need to hit up Tony for some spanish lessons.


Abel still a chump who needs his chin checked.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Abel still a chump who needs his chin checked.


You still need to hit up @mrtony80 for some spanish lessons Bball.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :lol: He says no such thing.
> 
> Y'all need to hit up Tony for some spanish lessons.


Was the translation off in the last bit? What did he really say?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Was the translation off in the last bit? What did he really say?


Faitelson (curly headed fuck) suggests that Chavez Sr give Abel the award/trophy. Chavez Sr takes it and says something like "Mr. Abel, congratulations. I hope I give you another one (award) for 2018."

I'm not sure why they all laughed, but thats what he said.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Abel Sanchez: It Was Disappointing As A Mexican To See Canelo Run

_"It was disappointing as a Mexican to see somebody (Canelo) run like that for twelve rounds (in the first fight) and not give us the fight that he promised before_


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Shitnel0 thinks he can K0 GGG, fuck's sake what a g00d laugh,,,


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> JCC SR roasts Abel Sanchez, promising him the worst trainer award :rofl:


Julio second last comment proved his bias and partiality.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Julio second last comment proved his bias and partiality.


Again....the translation is completely wrong.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Again....the translation is completely wrong.


Pedrin... wtf with that avatar bro?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Pedrin... wtf with that avatar bro?


Its a new feature Jay is testing out, its like the mirror from Harry Potter, everyone sees something different.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Kid Cubano said:


> Pedrin... wtf with that avatar bro?


Pedrin = ****** in the Serbian language.

The avatar's no surprise.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Its a new feature Jay is testing out, its like the mirror from Harry Potter, everyone sees something different.


:lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Its a new feature Jay is testing out, its like the mirror from Harry Potter, everyone sees something different.


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Pedrin = ****** in the Serbian language.
> 
> The avatar's no surprise.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


>


Still have no idea what that's supposed to mean, ******.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> You're still not going to see GGG go to the body in the rematch, he didn't in the first fight because he'd just be giving Canelo free shots. Golovkin did a very good job of keeping tight and tucked up, he took away a lot of openings for Canelo.
> 
> The second he starts committing to a body attack he will start getting ripped with counters. Canelo has that ridiculous muscle memory on the inside, the instant he blocks a body shot, he's read firing off combinations. That's what the majority of his paswork is based off.
> 
> I can barely recall him being hit clean with body shots either, Cotto tried and quickly realised it was a pointless effort.


Excellent analysis. :thumbsup


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

CuckoCuckitas said:


> Still have no idea what that's supposed to mean, ******.


You know damn well what it means, cuck ******.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Damn.

From the looks of this, if they hang Golovkin from a rope, in the middle of the ring, he'll be in big trouble !


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> This. It's becoming one of those myths that fans swear by. The fight was highly competitive and I personally didn't think the draw was a bad result. Byrd's scorecard was shit and the fallout from that is putting the idea in some fans heads that he punched Canelo all around the the ring for the fight. I've absolutely no problem with people thinking GGG won but my fuckin hole did he dominate that fight.
> 
> This is a brilliant match up and again it's hard to pick a winner. I'd make Canelo a very slight favourite here. To me if anyone is going to improve from the first fight it's going to be him.


It was a competitive fight. But GGG definitely won. At a stretch I can see how the draw might have been given, but its a stretch.

Hope GGG starches him thia time, but I fear FR time might have caught up with Golovkin. Hope not.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Im probably gonna bet on a Canelo pts win if the odds are favourable.

I think Canelo has more to learn and gain since the first fight. He can improve more imo. GGG has increasingly looked slower and less snappier over his last 3 or 4 fights imo. Some of that could be down to opponents, but I fear a lot of it is to do with age. It is only a marginal decrease in performance I see, but at the very top its all that is needed.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

It's not just his age, GGG doesn't seem to be able to change his strategy. He was throwing the same telegraphic right hand long after Canelo had adjusted and in the rematch, I'm sure Canelo will train to take advantage of it. 

I hope GGG will concentrate on body work this time. That's his only real chance of winning.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> It's not just his age, GGG doesn't seem to be able to change his strategy. He was throwing the same telegraphic right hand long after Canelo had adjusted and in the rematch, I'm sure Canelo will train to take advantage of it.
> 
> I hope GGG will concentrate on body work this time. That's his only real chance of winning.


Body work would definitely be effective, problem is he'll open himself up more to hard counters.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Body work would definitely be effective, problem is he'll open himself up more to hard counters.


He'll have to risk it. If he comes in with the same telegraphic punches, it's a foregone conclusion.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Golovkin didn't look that good vs Brook, when Brook was using good defence. Brook and Canelo are a little similar in style; Canelo is more explosive. I don't think it's much of a surprise Golovkin struggled more vs Canelo when all his previous opponents have carried very little threat and a tailor made style for him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

http://imgur.com/height%3D408%3Bid%3DAKqZgbV%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D728


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1965463380148130


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo wins a decision, probably legitimately this time. I'll be rooting for GGG.


----------

